# Pure Fishing verkauft



## Anglerboard-Team (16. April 2007)

PureFishing wurde von der Jarden Corporation gekauft. 
Der Firma Jarden gehört unter anderem auch den Anglern sicher bekannte Marke Coleman (Kühlboxen) wie auch Campingaz.
Die Erweiterung in die Angelsparte dürfte somit Sinn machen.

Zur Pressemeldung (english) von Jarden>>


----------

